# Installed the Trailer Hitch



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

Since I have the towing package on my Routan I felt the need to add the hitch. I opted for a Curt model 13364, Class III Receiver Hitch. I found the best price on Ebay $132 delivered and it came in 3days UPS
http://stores.ebay.com/The-Hitch-Store
Installing it on the ground wasn`t the easiest, the three bolts on the drivers side are easily reached, but the three bolts on the passenger side are blocked by the exhaust.
The thing that really sucked was that the flat bar that these bolts on each side are threaded into start to move away from the holes in the chassis as soon as they are removed.
You need to coax them back into place with a drift pin or a screwdriver or anything else you can figure out. So if you are working alone as I was expect to do some cursing, you need a bit of patience.
The WV provided harness kit also sucked, the instructions were a cartoon, no written instructions, only bad illustrations.
The instructions list a 10mm socket needed to remove the tail lights, not the case, you need a torx tip.
I really like the Curt hitch, it is really up totally out of site, the only thing visible is the receiver.
The pictures are not the best, I only had my cel to take them.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Good post. I will soon be adding this myself.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Installed the Trailer Hitch (linus69)*

Nice price, I got the Curt Class II hitch. Very good construction with boxed ends http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonskiv (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Installed the Trailer Hitch (Row1Rich)*

Any change between 09 and 10? I.e., these should work on the '10 if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Installed the Trailer Hitch (linus69)*

is the towing package something that can be added after initial purchase of a routan? what exactly is included


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

First use of the new hitch, hauled a yard of wet pine bark mulch 22 miles up and down some mountains.
The mileage dropped into the high teens and you sure knew you were pulling something.


Paul


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Installed the Trailer Hitch (Autobahn_Bred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autobahn_Bred* »_is the towing package something that can be added after initial purchase of a routan? what exactly is included









not very easily, it has special rear suspension, transmission cooler, and some other stuff


----------



## linus96 (May 9, 2010)

The tow package contains the following: Heavy Duty -HD engine oil cooler, HD transmission oil cooler, HD engine cooling, HD radiator and load leveling rear suspension. 
When I was towing the wet mulch up the mountain I noticed a slight increase in engine temp. I`m very happy with the Curt hitch and would recommend it. The price has risen about $6 since I bought it, now it`s $139.48 delivered. the seller has 100% feedback on over 1100 sales, I ordered on a Sunday and got it Tues morning. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Trai...5fRVQ5fTrailerQ5fCamperQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

What rise and drop numbers do you have for the draw bar you are using?


----------



## linus96 (May 9, 2010)

Master Lock / 7 1/2 in. drop 6 1/4 in. rise 5000 lbs. GTW class III adjustable height zero tilt ball mount 

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...lmount&categoryDisplayName=&_requestid=208466 

I had bought this about 6yrs ago at Walmart for about $50


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is an even better deal on the Curt hitch 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/08-0...5fRVQ5fTrailerQ5fCamperQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

linus69 said:


> Here is an even better deal on the Curt hitch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/08-0...5fRVQ5fTrailerQ5fCamperQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


wow, i almost can not pass that up !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

What did you do about wiring??? does the tow package include the wiring or is that something you had to install yourself?


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

"wiring?"

The tow package does include wiring. If you don't have the tow package, then you'd have to do it yourself.


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

Also be aware the tow package wiring kit only includes a 4 pin light connector. You can get from Dodge / Mopar, a 6/7 pin (i forgot the big round one) which will have all the hook ups for reverse lights, brakes, and aux power for bigger trailers. 

I wouldn't want to tow TOO much, but i've towed 3000# pretty easily so far. You'll need more room to stop and the trans will shift a lot more.


----------

